# more pics "tried to find the bottom"



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

i just got these pics off my uncle... definitely got worse before it got better









there IS a BF there lol








:bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes:
8-10 hrs of cleaning and we rode about 25 miles on easter sunday

cheesy lil jump but it was a good day,didnt break anything
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v137/lilpete/?action=view&current=VID_20120408_113539.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Yea i'll go alone with you trying to find the bottom...HA bet that was a chore getting that out.


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

yea it took about 2 hrs...that was the easy part...8-10 hrs of cleaning


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

wooooooow thats deep lol.. needs a snorkel maybe? lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

carthief007 said:


> there IS a BF there lol


 
this may be the best stuck brute pic ever! that thing is hiding in the mud like Rambo waiting on the POW captors


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

man that is stuck. Looks like the bumper is getting pulled off


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

yep the bumper took a beating...shes 95% straight now.when youre getting yanked by a 6200lb f250 and only moving inches...something has to give lol

phree...its definitely camo'ed out 

on a good note we rode about 25 miles easter sunday with no issues


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Gosh Dang! Looks like yall dug it a grave an put it in there! lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that is deep did you find the bottom


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

nope but i sure did bring alot home with me lol


----------

